# ciuccio



## marinella

grazie a tutti per gli aiuti. 

Ho ancora una piccola domanda: il ciuccio (dei bambini) si chiama dummy? o esiste un'altra  parola ?
grazie ancora


----------



## Silvia

pacifier per gli americani


----------



## DDT

I only heard "dummy" while living in the UK

DDT


----------



## Frances

'Biongiorno,

In Australia we mostly use the word 'dummy', however, the word 'pacifier' is slowly creeping in due to the number of American TV shows we get here.   You will also often hear people saying 'put his/her plug in'.

I just tried to type my reply in Italian (very badly, but I figured I had to start somewhere, and where better than a forum with lots of helpful people), however, it must have 'timed-out' as it said I was no longer logged on.  Next time I will write it out on paper and type it in.

Ciao


----------



## mirandolina

If you go to the Mothercare website and type PACIFIER into the catalogue search function you will find that they are also called SOOTHERS.


----------



## mimitabby

Ciuccio has some other meanings too.
It means Donkey in the south of Italy and Sicily


----------



## DDT

mimitabby said:
			
		

> Ciuccio has some other meanings too.
> It means Donkey in the south of Italy and Sicily



Right, it's a synomym of "asino"

DDT


----------



## Silvia

Sì, mimi, ma marinella chiedeva solo del ciuccio per bambini  

Il termine corretto in italiano è succhiotto.


----------



## mimitabby

succhiotto=ciuccio=pacifier???
yes?


----------



## Silvia

Yes, mimi, you got it 

Ciuccio is the popular term for pacifier, but you'll never find it written on the package of pacifiers at the chemist's or drugstore or in other shops.


----------



## sdifelice

marinella said:
			
		

> grazie a tutti per gli aiuti.
> 
> Ho ancora una piccola domanda: il ciuccio (dei bambini) si chiama dummy? o esiste un'altra parola ?
> grazie ancora


 
posso dire 'binky' anche. se dice cosi in America


----------



## DDT

sdifelice said:
			
		

> si può dire anche 'binky'. Si dice così in America



Some suggestions  

DDT


----------



## lsp

sdifelice said:
			
		

> posso dire 'binky' anche. si dice così in America


Hi, sdfelice. I have to ask: Where, exactly, in America? That might be a bit of a generalization on behalf of an entire country. Personally I never heard "binky." Over on the other extreme, the smallest scale, we call it a Nuk in my family (I think that might even have been the brand name of one of them).


----------



## V52

Ciucco or succhiotto?  This is the question! 
As Silvia  wrote, the  tecnical  word is "succhiotto" , but for babies I guess should be better to use "ciuccio" , "succhiotto"  has in many parts of Italy another colloquial more ... erotic ... meaning , like a very very deep kiss (given usually on the neck) 
Vitt52


----------



## V52

Anyway
"Ciuccio" or "succhiotto"  for babies is the one without  the hole on the top. The one  with the hole is commonly said  "tettarella" .
Vitt52


----------



## ColbyR

lsp,
  I have heard the term "binky" before (here in california), but would certainly not offer it as a suggestion to someone trying to learn english. It's more of a "baby-talk" word, where people make something up to be cute, and would only really be used when speaking to the child.

Hope this helps clarify that term a bit. On a side note, I'd like to formally say hi to everyone since I'm new here. Mi dispiace che non scrivo in italiano, ma e' molto intimidatorio di arrivare qui e cominciare subito! La volta prossima... 

Colby


----------



## sdifelice

lsp said:
			
		

> Hi, sdfelice. I have to ask: Where, exactly, in America? That might be a bit of a generalization on behalf of an entire country. Personally I never heard "binky." Over on the other extreme, the smallest scale, we call it a Nuk in my family (I think that might even have been the brand name of one of them).


 
I am speaking from my experiences here in the North East, Boston Massachusetts to be precise.  It is used fairly commonly here as a ’slang’ term for pacifier, much in the same way as ciucio in Italy.


----------



## lsp

ColbyR said:
			
		

> lsp,
> I have heard the term "binky" before (here in california), but would certainly not offer it as a suggestion to someone trying to learn english. It's more of a "baby-talk" word, where people make something up to be cute, and would only really be used when speaking to the child.
> 
> Hope this helps clarify that term a bit. On a side note, I'd like to formally say hi to everyone since I'm new here. Mi dispiace che non scrivo in italiano, ma e' molto intimidatorio di arrivare qui e cominciare subito! La volta prossima...
> 
> Colby


Colby, spero tu cominci a sentirti più a tuo agio in questo forum. Ti capisco benissimo. Avevo la stessa sensazione al inizio, poi mi sono buttata. Vedrai che imparerai velocemente, senza nessun rischio qui.


----------



## primina

We use "binky" in New York. I believe they even refer to Maggie's binky on the Simpsons.  And...it is actually a brand-name.


----------



## Mondezza

Pacifier is used here in Texas


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Let's recap:

Ciuccio = ciucciotto = dummy (UK), binky, comforter, pacifier (US); soother?

But as far as I know: succhiotto = love bite (UK), hickey (US)


----------



## lauragol2

Ciao tutti --

Sono americana.  Uno del mio gruppo di conversazione italiano ha detto che "ciuccio" significa una persona grasso o bene in carne, e carino -- normalamente un bambino, ma anche si usa per uno adulto -- un appellativo affettuoso.  Davvero?  Ogni commenti?


----------



## Tristano

lsp said:


> Hi, sdfelice. I have to ask: Where, exactly, in America? That might be a bit of a generalization on behalf of an entire country. Personally I never heard "binky." Over on the other extreme, the smallest scale, we call it a Nuk in my family (I think that might even have been the brand name of one of them).



I have indeed heard the term "binky in the US.  On the other hand, "dummy," "soother" and "comforter" are not terms I have ever heard used with the meaning of pacifier / succhiotto.

In my house we called it a "baba".

Tristano


----------



## lsp

Hi, Tristano. In the 3 years since that post, I have also heard "binky" in this area. Maybe in another 3 I will hear "dummy," "soother" and "comforter" - but not yet.


----------



## Necsus

lauragol2 said:


> Ciao a tutti --
> Sono americana. Uno del mio gruppo di conversazione in/d'italiano ha detto che "ciuccio" significa una persona grassa o bene in carne, e carina -- normalamente un bambino, ma si usa anche per uno adulto -- un appellativo affettuoso. E' vero? Ogni Commenti?


I suppose he said 'c*i*ccio'...


----------



## lauragol2

Thank you for the corrections -- who did that?  
And yes, I'm sure he meant "ciccio" -- although he SAID "ciuccio."  

Grazie mille.


----------



## Necsus

lauragol2 said:


> Thank you for the corrections -- who did that?
> And yes, I'm sure he meant "ciccio" -- although he SAID "ciuccio."
> Grazie mille.


Well, corrections are in my post, so I guess I did them...!


----------



## anglomania1

mimitabby said:


> Ciuccio has some other meanings too.
> It means Donkey in the south of Italy and Sicily


 
Hello, 
does that have any connection with Donkey from Shrek being called "Ciucchino" in the Italian dubbing? 
In which case, is it "ciucco" and not "ciuccio" without the diminutive? (Seeing as it's "ciucchino" and not "ciuccino" nel film). 
I'm confused
Anglo


----------



## giovannino

Hi Anglo

It should be _ciuchino, _not _ciucchino, _and it's a diminutive form of _ciuco:_

ciùco n.m. 1 donkey, ass 2 (ignorante) ass; jackass, dunce.
(Garzanti)


----------



## Zenof

anglomania1 said:


> Hello,
> does that have any connection with Donkey from Shrek being called "Ciucchino" in the Italian dubbing?
> In which case, is it "ciucco" and not "ciuccio" without the diminutive? (Seeing as it's "ciucchino" and not "ciuccino" nel film).
> I'm confused
> Anglo


 
_Ciuco_ means donkey
_Ciuchino_ means little donkey

EDIT: Sorry Giovannino we crossed.


----------



## anglomania1

giovannino said:


> Hi Anglo
> 
> It should be _ciuchino, _not _ciucchino, _and it's a diminutive form of _ciuco:_
> 
> ciùco n.m. 1 donkey, ass 2 (ignorante) ass; jackass, dunce.
> (Garzanti)


 
Thanks, I wasn't sure of the spelling, I've never seen it written (I've only heard it in the film!).
So "ciuccino" (in someone else's previous post, don't remember which) is wrong then for donkey? Or is it a dialect form?
Anglo

PS. does "ciucco" exist? Doesn't it mean "drunk", or something like that?


----------



## Zenof

anglomania1 said:


> Thanks, I wasn't sure of the spelling, I've never seen it written (I've only heard it in the film!).
> So "ciuccino" (in someone else's previous post, don't remember which) is wrong then for donkey? Or is it a dialect form?
> Anglo
> 
> PS. does "ciucco" exist? Doesn't it mean "drunk", or something like that?


 
Yes, it exists and means drunk (informal)

_Ho incontrato Gigi ieri sera ed era mezzo ciucco..._


----------



## anglomania1

Zenof said:


> Yes, it exists and means drunk (informal)
> 
> _Ho incontrato Gigi ieri sera ed era mezzo ciucco..._


 
That explains my bad spelling of _ciuco_! It sounded like the same word!!!
Anglo


----------



## lauragol2

Grazie ancora, Necsus.  Questo site e' fabuloso!


----------



## SakuraH

mimitabby said:


> Ciuccio has some other meanings too.
> It means Donkey in the south of Italy and Sicily


 
To tell the truth, if you look for "ciuccio", any good italian dictionary will tell you that it's the one for babies, because this word is after the italian verb "ciucciare" = "to suck". Let's say that if you should translate "ciuccio" literally, you could call it ... something like "suck-y" ?(...). Although, "ciuccio" recalls the act of sucking the mother milk; this way, it could also be used with secundary meanings in spoken italian ... i mean: if you can suck something, you can call it "ciuccio", ehm... no matter what you suck! ...this is up to you!! - And the "ciuccio" is often called "succhiotto" too, anther word coming after "sucking". 
Now, as about the donkey, "ciuccio" doesn't exist into the italian dictionary with this meaning; it should be "ciuco", not "ciuccio"!. It's true, you can listen to "ciuccio" meaning donkey in the South, but it's because they are used to cripple the italian language with words taken from ancient dialets of their regions: while doing so, they often think to speak italian correctly... so they could confuse your ideas about!
All italian regions had their own dialet in the past; but in the North, people are used to distinguish dialets from formal italian even when they daily speak both.... in the South, they think they are speaking italian but it's all crippled and they could even wonder if you don't understand!!  

So South uses "ciuccio" with an uncorrect meaning, crippling the italian word "ciuco". "Ciuco" (written this way) properly means "donkey" and it doesn't refer to the act of sucking at all; anyway please note that the most common word to mean "donkey" in italian is "asino" (commonly used for ignorant/lazy people! same way you do) while the "ciuco" should be a particular kind of donkey....

Unfortunately, due to the fact that the italian language came after ancient latin + ancient greek + barbarian medioeval languages filtered by thousands old dialets... if people are not concerned in studing Italian hard, here they are not even able to speak their own mother language! It's a shame but, at present day, many people (also teachers, writers, journalists among them) are doing very serious errors while talking. ----- so we have got many and many words to mean DONKEY!!

If you need informations about Italian, please feel free to contact me: i studied the origins of my language for many years and i never finished.
Thank you for your patience, if you read all. 

SakuraH


----------



## loco44

ColbyR said:


> lsp,
> I have heard the term "binky" before (here in california), but would certainly not offer it as a suggestion to someone trying to learn english. It's more of a "baby-talk" word, where people make something up to be cute, and would only really be used when speaking to the child.
> 
> Hope this helps clarify that term a bit. On a side note, I'd like to formally say hi to everyone since I'm new here. Mi dispiace che non scrivo in italiano, ma e' molto intimidatorio di arrivare qui e cominciare subito! La volta prossima...
> 
> Colby


Talking italian, 'molto intimidatorio' sounds a lot 'mafioso' !


----------



## Necsus

SakuraH said:


> "ciuco" should be a particular kind of donkey....


Hi SakuraH, welcome to WRF!
I may be wrong, but as far as I know, _ciuco_ simply means common _asino_ and it is a term of regional origin as well, from Tuscany.


----------



## SakuraH

Necsus said:


> Hi SakuraH, welcome to WRF!
> I may be wrong, but as far as I know, _ciuco_ simply means common _asino_ and it is a term of regional origin as well, from Tuscany.


 
Firstly, thank you for your "welcome"... 
Many terms of the italian language have tuscan origins because the italian language wasn't born by itself, it was quite "decided" at a table, when Italy had been united. Finally, they adopted terms coming from the tuscan dialet, mainly. But let me tell you that the "ciuco" word, yes it is on the disctionary with quite the same meaning of "asino" but it is not common... it's old. When they doubbled the Shrek movies in italian, they called the donkey "ciuchino" ... this is because this word sounds more funny then "asinello" due to the fact it is less common. So it's more suitable to be adopted as a "name"; now, when hearing to a "ciuchino" you think to the one in Shrek... when hearing to a common "asinello", you think to the animal, or maybe at the donkey near to Jesus at born. An animal in general. I hope i was able to make me understood. Anyway just know that you seem to speak italian better then many italian people!! Ahaahaha

Thank you for your attention,
Ilaria


----------



## anglomania1

SakuraH said:


> Firstly, thank you for your "welcome"...
> Many terms of  (from/in?) the Italian language have Tuscan origins because the Italian language wasn't born by itself, it was quite (?) "decided" at a table, when Italy had been united. Finally, they adopted terms coming from the Tuscan dialect, mainly. But let me tell you that the  word "ciuco", yes it is in the dictionary with quite (?) the same meaning as "asino" but it is not common... it's old. When they dubbed the Shrek movies into Italian, they called the donkey "ciuchino" ... this is because this word sounds funnier than "asinello" due to the fact it is less common. So it's more suitable to be adopted as a "name"; now, when hearing "ciuchino" you think of the one in Shrek... when hearing common "asinello", you think of the animal, or maybe the donkey nearby when Jesus was born. An animal in general. I hope I was able to make myself understood. Anyway just know that you seem to speak Italian better then many Italian people!! Ahaahaha
> 
> Thank you for your attention,
> Ilaria


Hello Ilaria, 
I've corrected the main mistakes in your post above, to help you learn English better (though your English is already very good)
Anglo


----------

